# wanted 1997 f350 powerstroke



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi I am looking for a 1997 f350 xlt powerstroke regular cab. It must be black with grey interior and be an xlt. Would like the truck to have a fisher minute mount on it but if it doesn't have a plow or just the mounting bracket than that's ok.

Email what you have

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Good luck, I have been trying to find that exact truck for over 2 years. Found a few but all have had over 150k miles.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i been having truble too i lost two black ones this summer and they were in very good condition.


----------



## MustangFox302HO (Dec 9, 2006)

you want a 96 with around 87k its a dump but XLT Grey Captain chairs and fold down jump seat center consoul seats are mint needs carpet blue and its a dually dump body is ruff needs a good sand blasting and a few patches. motor is mint and with in the last year pan, crack sensor, motor monts, turbo crossover pipes, ball joints, and tranny complete rebuild and new lines and front drive shaft rebuilt. NEEDS Manifolds.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

no i am looking for reg cab srw pickup.

Thanks tho


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I saw this and thought I would pass along. I am not associated at all with seller. Just saw it on 146 in Sutton. Not a powerstroke, and not fisher but looks like a clean truck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Trucks looks to be in good condition even with the new plow he's not going to get $10,500.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Stik208;887132 said:


> Trucks looks to be in good condition even with the new plow he's not going to get $10,500.


He's asking 11000 on craigslist....I just found it there...


----------

